# Procedure: intravenous line placement with ultrasound guidance



## kviolet (Jul 4, 2015)

What CPT would you bill, see procedure note below, this was done by ED doc in ED? 

Assessement & Plan:
Procedure: intravenous line placement with ultrasound guidance
Indication: difficult access, multiple failed attempts by RN
22 gauge 1.5 inch needle placed under sonographic guidance in left antecubital fossa
good blood return, flushed easily with normal saline- no resistance.  Secured with tape.

ED Attending Discharge Diagnosis: 
     ED Diagnosis:
	Acute pyelonephritis (590.10): Entered Date: 02-Jul-2015 22:12, Entered By: dr x


----------



## Prasanna Subbulakshmi (Jul 4, 2015)

kviolet said:


> What CPT would you bill, see procedure note below, this was done by ED doc in ED?
> 
> Assessement & Plan:
> Procedure: intravenous line placement with ultrasound guidance
> ...



Answer 
36000


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 4, 2015)

We're fluids administered?  You cannot use 36000 if IV fluids were then administered. For the ultrasound guidance you could look at 76937, although I am not sure you have enough documentation to support this code.


----------

